# Question about after neutering problems??



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

As you may know Panda got neutered on June 10th, so its been exactly 10 days, and he's going in between phases where he's gets red and tired, so I gave him cephalaxin (sp) last week to help if their was an infection and he wasn't red anymore, since last saturday and was feeling better. Well now today i've notice he's red again, sleeping a lot and I tried touching where his sac is and one testicle is smaller then the other (like empty?) and one is swollen?? And he freaked out when I touched the swollen one. His stitches are healed and they arn't dirty or anything so IDK what to do? Or what could be causing this? He ISN'T licking it and hasn't? 

Please help!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd say give your vet a call, or maybe take him in to see the vet!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds to me like he has an infection and should be seen by the vet. Please lkeep us updated.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes sounds like an infection, neuters usually cause very little problems. Cephalexin is a great antibiotic but sometimes if it doesn't work they need somthing stronger like clavamox. Tell the vet what you had him on and then he can try another antibiotic. I would also keep him quiet and on crate rest for a while till the infection goes away. Good luck and let us know how he does.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Oh this is so funny. So i was investigating the area while he was sleeping, and what is actually HAPPENING is that ONLY ONE OF HIS TESTICLES WAS REMOVED....yeah....there is still one ball in one side of the sac and the other side is getting smaller, restricting the other side. No, im not mistaking this for fluid, this is definitely a HARD ball in there. I sent a picture to pitbulljojo and she confirmed for me that yes it does look like there is still one ball in there....thank you anti-cruelty so very very much....I called and asked to speak to the manager, and of coarse got sent to a voice mail and am waiting for a call back.

But my favorite question is, what vet forgets to remove TWO balls?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

christina60546 said:


> Oh this is so funny. So i was investigating the area while he was sleeping, and what is actually HAPPENING is that ONLY ONE OF HIS TESTICLES WAS REMOVED....yeah....there is still one ball in one side of the sac and the other side is getting smaller, restricting the other side. No, im not mistaking this for fluid, this is definitely a HARD ball in there. I sent a picture to pitbulljojo and she confirmed for me that yes it does look like there is still one ball in there....thank you anti-cruelty so very very much....I called and asked to speak to the manager, and of coarse got sent to a voice mail and am waiting for a call back.
> 
> But my favorite question is, what vet forgets to remove TWO balls?


If in fact you are correct, and I'm not saying you aren't, then this relationship with the anti-cruelty vets should obviously end and, perhaps, should reach a legal phase. This blows me away! By the way, Christina, I still have the gas, just supply the matches


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sometime it can be mistaken for a testicle when the swelling happens. If in fact they only removed one it should not bother him like it is. Something else could be going on and while I do not trust all vets, when you see how neuters are done I cannot imagine a vet could not take out both. Even the techs have to account for all the parts after the surgery and it would have to be such a series of errors I do not think it is possible. However you can never say never I guess. Hopefully you can get him back to the vet so they can see what is going on.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

I called the manager at the anti-cruelty and they got me in as soon as i got there. Apparently its a "blood clot" which can happen after neutering larger dogs? They didn't drain it but they did warn me that it could burst like a pustule....pretty sick. They FINALLY gave me antibiotics and a pain reliever for him, and they want me to come back in next monday, but i'm going to go to my regular vet tomorrow and see if I can get it drained, I don't know why I wouldn't be able to?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

christina60546 said:


> I called the manager at the anti-cruelty and they got me in as soon as i got there. Apparently its a "blood clot" which can happen after neutering larger dogs? They didn't drain it but they did warn me that it could burst like a pustule....pretty sick. They FINALLY gave me antibiotics and a pain reliever for him, and they want me to come back in next monday, but i'm going to go to my regular vet tomorrow and see if I can get it drained, I don't know why I wouldn't be able to?


I hope he feels better soon and I know your on it, Christina. Now, all this talk of testicle removal and pustules that can burst has done much damage to my male ego


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

ahahahahhaha yeah i cant wait in till the pustule happens ahahaha gross


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That sounds better I could not imagine them not taking out both testicles.
This is why it is so important to keep the quiet after surgery for at least 5-7 days on crate rest. If not serious complications can happen. Sometimes even despite our best effort to keep them quiet they can still have issues. Hope he gets better soon poor guy!


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

The vet said that it should start to go down and it a month it should be completely gone. After the surgery he spent most of his days knocked out on the couch he was out of it for at least 3 days after the anesthetic he actually peed on himself the 2nd day he came home, and I don't think he realized he was peeing, it was so scary but all of them have different effects from it. This whole neuter has been up and down and sideways i've never had this many problems occur, but every dog is different. He's going to be crated for the next couple of days to ensure he's not running around and let the medicine kick in, but he''s already less pink, but definetly still not over it yet.


Oh and yesterday while my boyfriend and I were waiting for the elevator to take us to the parking garage some woman with her husband and child was sitting in front of it and the guy asked if it was a "pit" and said no its a american bully and the little kid asked us why panda's ears were so "ugly"....and I said "i don't think their ugly, but when he was little someone cropped his ears for him so he can hear us much better" and then the mom said "its for fighting..." wtf yes please tell your 6 year old son my dog is a fighter. And then my boyfriend said to her "if he was a fighter don't you think he'd have a lot more scars for being a white dog?" and then he showed the little boy a scratch on pandas nose from my cat and then the mom proceeded to say "my son is a ***** thats why we can't have a dog" ???? Then the guy told us that we should of gotten his tail clipped so the other dog can't grab onto it? I just looked at these people like uhm really??? And as I was walking into the elevator with him the woman decided to tell me "good luck" Probably the most uncomfortable conversation i've had with someone...I hate when people assume things or make up their own ideas its only hurting the little kid = (


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Glad to hear he is okay and doing well!


As for the bottom part, some people are just ignorant and you can never help ignorant people. All you can do is disregard them! I've been in that situation numerous times at the park and still I constantly get asked "Why did you decide to crop her ears?" It gets to the point where I keep it short and I just say it is my personal preference and walk away.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Yeah it took me back a little, like really were at the anti-cruelty and your talking about fighting dogs and suggesting to me i should cut his tail? I didn't want to go off on them because their son was there but look at what your teaching him, no one should ever judge a dog by their appearance and assume the worst. I think they look beautiful with cropped ears and like you said it is a personal preference. I've never had a dog with cropped ears but i think if Panda still had his ears he'd probably look really funny and a even bigger head lol, but I love him non the less just the way he is = )


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

christina60546 said:


> Yeah it took me back a little, like really were at the anti-cruelty and your talking about fighting dogs and suggesting to me i should cut his tail? I didn't want to go off on them because their son was there but look at what your teaching him, no one should ever judge a dog by their appearance and assume the worst. I think they look beautiful with cropped ears and like you said it is a personal preference. I've never had a dog with cropped ears but i think if Panda still had his ears he'd probably look really funny and a even bigger head lol, but I love him non the less just the way he is = )


Classic pit bull "tough talk". Some people just take it to another level.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

I wish Panda stayed with anasthesia after effects forever! He seems even MORE hyper now. Does anyone know of any games or...ideas to help. I take him for a hour- two hour walk every evening and he has different toys and treats throughout the day and plays outside for 15min maybe 8 times a day, but inside hes a hype!!! He runs around and gets these huge bursts of energy where he runs around and it looks like a tornado went threw and attacked all my carpets. I would love to take him to a park but he doesn't listen to me and at tennis courts he scratches his pads...any ideas? He is FINALLY enrolled in dog training, not petsmart! Can't wait!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

christina60546 said:


> Oh this is so funny. So i was investigating the area while he was sleeping, and what is actually HAPPENING is that ONLY ONE OF HIS TESTICLES WAS REMOVED....yeah....there is still one ball in one side of the sac and the other side is getting smaller, restricting the other side. No, im not mistaking this for fluid, this is definitely a HARD ball in there. I sent a picture to pitbulljojo and she confirmed for me that yes it does look like there is still one ball in there....thank you anti-cruelty so very very much....I called and asked to speak to the manager, and of coarse got sent to a voice mail and am waiting for a call back.
> 
> But my favorite question is, what vet forgets to remove TWO balls?


I had the very same thing happen with Bullet. He had an infection after he got neutered, and it felt like the vet had left one in there. But then his turned into scar tissue, and it took several months before it was completely gone. Despite keeping him calm and restrained from running around, it still happened.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lex had this same thing about the same time after his neutering. I called the vet & explained the look of his 'boy area'. According to my vet it was perfectly normal & he's in the healing stage, it take about two months before healing actually looks like it's taken place. It's going to look awkward & painful for awhile, it's a pretty intense surgery. Just make sure you keep him inactive for at least a week or two more

I was at first afraid it filled with blood, it so both would be filled & he'd be in immense pain. My husband had this happen with his black lab, he ripped his internal stitches two days after the surgery...

Just keep an eye on your boy & take care


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Hes 100% better now he doesn't any random balls hanging around there anymore its completely empty lol he took antibiotics for the last two weeks and it healed perfectly! Now i just want the skin to go away lol


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

christina60546 said:


> I wish Panda stayed with anasthesia after effects forever! He seems even MORE hyper now. Does anyone know of any games or...ideas to help. I take him for a hour- two hour walk every evening and he has different toys and treats throughout the day and plays outside for 15min maybe 8 times a day, but inside hes a hype!!! He runs around and gets these huge bursts of energy where he runs around and it looks like a tornado went threw and attacked all my carpets. I would love to take him to a park but he doesn't listen to me and at tennis courts he scratches his pads...any ideas? He is FINALLY enrolled in dog training, not petsmart! Can't wait!


You should consider getting him a backpack =) calms any hyper dog, any day. The highest quality dog backpack you can get him are wolf packs: Wolf Packs - Gear for Working Dogs
They'll last you 3 dogs lol


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

He would totally look like a little stud muffin rocking a backpack, thanks for the idea! Ill look into it. And I have 3 dogs so thats even better lol


----------

